# Sol Cubano Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Cigar Review - Good Inexpensive Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was the 2nd smoke of the night for me at a local sportsbar. Believe it or not this one lasted well over an hour and 20 minutes. I really did...

Read the full review here: Sol Cubano Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Cigar Review - Good Inexpensive Cigar


----------

